# Australian cattle dog



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi a friend of mine is rehoming her australian cattle dog through no fault of her own. A change of circumstances have resulted in my friend having to rehome her. She is spayed housetrained and well manered. She is used to dogs and cats. She needs a stimulating environment ideally a enclosed garden or farm/small holding. My friend just cant give her the time she needs at the moment. Please pm me if you are interested. She is in Hampshire just outside of portsmouth although I think my friend would travel to deliver her if required.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

do you have any pics


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have emailed my friend the link so hopefully she will either send me some pics and I will put them on or she will do it herself, so pics will be arrivinng soon


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi sorry about the delay here are some pics of Tilly.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Has she ever had pups? Her teats look a bit "hangy" in the second pic. Just curious.
Beautiful dog. I used to walk one called Jake, he was a handful, but still a lovely boy.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

I noticed the same as nonnie  the nipples But a gorgosue dog i only wish we could have another and i would be straight up there to fetch her


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes she has had 2 litters, she has very good breeding, but unfortunatley she has produced a few dogs with one floppy ear which is obviously a fault so she decided to have her spayed. Her Father has one of her pups from her last litter and he is a really lovely dog. She is moving to Dubai for a while so she thinks rehoming her is the best for the dog.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a bump as Tilly is still looking for a home


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Bump....hope she finds a loving home soon


----------



## ACDlover (Jun 11, 2009)

She's a very good looking bitch. I would be very interested in her. Could you please ask her owner how old she is and her family lines if they are known.

Thanks

Lucy


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Lucy
I think she is about 7 and I shall ask for more details but I know her kennel club is warrigale blue moogal. She is also spayed.

Thanks Julia


----------



## ACDlover (Jun 11, 2009)

Just gotta convince the other half too!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

LOl good luck with that.


----------

